# Bilder in Oracledatenbank einfügen



## Souljumper (28. Apr 2009)

hi,

wenn ich in eine datenbank ein image einfügen will, hatte ich unter mysql den "load_file()" befehl. gibts woas auch für oracle, ich hb da jetzt nichts gefunden was ein blobimage aus einem vorliegenden png/gif/jpeg erzeugt.

vielleicht bin ich zu doof darauf zu kommen, wie heist der befehl für oracle datenbanken?

(ich möchte die datei erstmal händish einfügen, also per hand ein insert into - statement absetzen können, das mir für oracle datenbanken aus meinem filesystem ein image als blob speicher)


----------



## thE_29 (28. Apr 2009)

Najo, du machst ein PreparedStatment und sagst dann setBlob(INDEX, BLOB);

Oder willst du wissen wie du Blob implementieren sollst?


----------



## Souljumper (28. Apr 2009)

ich suche ein build-in commando um ein bild mit insert into in eine oracle datenbank z speichern, in einer Spalte vom Datentyp Blob.

insert into test_tabelle(id, bild) values(1, buildInFunktionZumLadenDesBildes("/home/bild.png"));

und wie diese "buildInFunktionZumLadenDesBildes" für oracle datenbanken heißt, das möchte ich wissen. - das ist jetzt vollkommen losgelöst von der programmiersprache java.

ich will nur wissen wie diese buildIn-Funktion heißt, weil ich mit doof-gegooglet hab und nichts gefunden hab was mir weiterhilft.


----------



## maki (28. Apr 2009)

Würde mich wundern wenn es so etwas gäbe, aber kann schon sein.. sinnvoll finde ich es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Souljumper (28. Apr 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Würde mich wundern wenn es so etwas gäbe, aber kann schon sein.. sinnvoll finde ich es jedenfalls nicht.



also für mysql nennt sich das "load_file(dateipfad)"

wie geht das den dann? rigendwie muss ich doch auch händisch ein image in die datenbank laden können ?


----------



## maki (28. Apr 2009)

Ist zwar Uralt, aber vielleciht hilft es ja: 
How to use BLOB and CLOB datatype? - dBforums
ORACLE - DBA Tips Corner


----------

